# Question on returning a pup to breeder



## Thayio (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I brought home on 8 wk male GSD this weekend. I have had dogs before and have never had a problem, but have been having some severe allergy problems with him. I bathed him and it made no difference...it was so bad that last nigt I could barely breathe and medication only took the edge off rather than really helping. I love this guy and its a HUGE disappointment, but its just a little too much to handle. 

My question is what's best for him? The breeder will take him back, of course, but he already freaks out if I leave the room and I don't know if it would be better to take him there or if it would be less stressful if he went straight to another family rather than having to move twice. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Call your breeder and let them know about your situation...FIRST.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If he came from a reputable breeder, take him back!! What does your contract say?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Absolutely breeder first. You've only had him a few days, he'll be fine going back to the breeder. Sorry your allergies make it impossible to have such a great companion


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Your dog will be fine at the breeder. He is freaking out now because you're the only thing he knows since he was taken away from his mother and siblings. Once he sees them, he will be fine. He will quickly adjust to his new life. I'm sorry to hear this is happening to you, but sadly it won't get better. They get more dander as they grow. Most people aren't allergic to puppy coats and get worse as the dog grows.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Definitely back to the breeder. 

Are you certain it's him and maybe not weather/environmental that started around the same time? My husband gets seasonal allergies, and every year he swears he's becoming allergic to the dogs. . .


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm allergic to animals...and I have had them all my life.
I wake up every moring with swollen eyes, congested and sneezing.......
I take allergy meds every day along with an intra nasel spray.......wouldn't change my life for anything! LOL!
Since I adore my animals.....I *choose* to live slightly miserable at times! Que sera...sera.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

When I first got my rabbit, I literally CRIED when I was near her. Snot AND tears were running at the same time, mixed with the occasional sneeze. But I got over it in 2 weeks. When I first got Amaretto, I got tummies full of bumps randomly that didn't itch or bother me, but were clearly signs of irritation. They also went away within the week.

Sometimes, your body does take some time when dealing with new stimulus. But this is a call for you and your doctor.

I would definitely call the breeder and let them know.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Breeder first... let them know.

I am also allergic to pet dander. I am HORRIBLE around puppies and kittens... I mean the whole ordeal... coughing, sneezing, tears, swollen eyes... sick, sick, sick! Older animals are not as bad, but they still cause a reaction. I used to use a lot of Clariten. But, eventually I got tired of spending so much money on them, and stopped taking them. 

Now I am fine. I have my days to where it's bad (doubles up with seasonal allergies ), and if I am not careful about washing my hands after playing with them I get a reaction then too... my animals also know not to lick me, cause that gives me hives. But, otherwise... I deal with it, and I wouldn't change a thing. I still love being around animals, I still love my pets and I will ALWAYS have them in my life. I guess it's one of those... "what's it worth to you?" situations for me... I'd rather have a few bad days then no pets.

Anyway, for your situation... let the breeder know what's going on. See what they say. And maybe give it a bit more time? Like others said... you MAY get used to it again and your allergies will slowly get easier to deal with. I'm sorry to hear this is happening to you... I can only imagine that would be a huge disappointment.  I wish you the best of luck....


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Back to the breeder. An eight week old puppy won't suffer from separation at this age. Breeder will find the pup the right home, don't worry about it!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Awkward question to ask, but in this case, should the OP expect a partial or total refund from the breeder? 

I know usually with problems they offer a new puppy, but from the looks of the OP's situation, she/he can't physically cope with a GSD so the exchange pup is meaningless. They've only had it for a few days so it is a "spanking new" puppy still... 

curious to hear everyone's thoughts. Especially the breeders!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

marshies said:


> Awkward question to ask, but in this case, should the OP expect a partial or total refund from the breeder?
> 
> I know usually with problems they offer a new puppy, but from the looks of the OP's situation, she/he can't physically cope with a GSD so the exchange pup is meaningless. They've only had it for a few days so it is a "spanking new" puppy still...
> 
> curious to hear everyone's thoughts. Especially the breeders!


I think it really depends on what the contract says and if this (OP's allergies) was even mentioned prior to the OP getting the puppy. 

If I was the OP, I would not expect to get a full refund unless it was specifically discussed.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Go to a doctor !


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

marshies said:


> Awkward question to ask, but in this case, should the OP expect a partial or total refund from the breeder?


A lot of breeder's contracts state that you have X number of days to return the pup for a refund. I think my breeder's was 3 working days. This is usually so you can get the puppy to a vet for a wellness exam, but I think it could apply in the OP's situation as well.


----------



## Thayio (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I talked to the breeder and a doctor. Doctor said with family history (my aunt and grandfather have debilitating allergies), and that even though mine are sudden-onset, it could get very serious. The breeder and I had a 10 day vet agreement that didn't cover allergies but he agreed to take the puppy back minus about 5% of the original cost. I appreciate all the support and wish you all the best.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Thayio said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I talked to the breeder and a doctor. Doctor said with family history (my aunt and grandfather have debilitating allergies), and that even though mine are sudden-onset, it could get very serious. The breeder and I had a 10 day vet agreement that didn't cover allergies but he agreed to take the puppy back minus about 5% of the original cost. I appreciate all the support and wish you all the best.


Im sorry you had to get rid of your pup..  i would die without mine.. Im glad you and your breeder have come to an agreement though.


----------

